# Spigarelli Revolution Questions



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

The Arcosport site lists the riser as available in barebow or olympic types.
Alt services list it, as you said, in standard/heavy/barebow but go on to explain that:


> The Barebow model differs from the standard models is specially weighted for the purpose of barebow competition. No additional weights are supplied but can be purchased separately.


The additional weights they refer to are available in 190/250/350g. They screw into the stabiliser bushings and will fit all risers with 5/16" bushings.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Other barebow risers worth considering are By Best and Bernardini.
The Spigarelli Explorer, particularly in 23", is a nice light but well balanced riser with its single integral weight installed.
An old Hoyt Gold Medalist with a 350g weigth is quite light and balances perfectly for barebow- as do many others, if not all, so you don't need to limit your search unless you've already made your mind up.
Personally I use a GM, as above, or a Best Moon.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a bulge in the sight window on non-barebow versions that could be used as an aiming point. I believe this bulge is removed on the barebow version to comply with FITA barebow regs. Never having shot a Spigarelli Revolution I can't speak to it as a barebow riser. However I do have and use a Spigarelli Explorer II in 25" and feel it is one of the hidden values in contemporary barebow risers. I have owed or do own risers from Best, Bernardini, and Spigarelli and am a real fan of Italian risers. All their fit and finish is superb.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Floxter said:


> There is a bulge in the sight window on non-barebow versions that could be used as an aiming point. I believe this bulge is removed on the barebow version to comply with FITA barebow regs. Never having shot a Spigarelli Revolution I can't speak to it as a barebow riser. However I do have and use a Spigarelli Explorer II in 25" and feel it is one of the hidden values in contemporary barebow risers. I have owed or do own risers from Best, Bernardini, and Spigarelli and am a real fan of Italian risers. All their fit and finish is superb.


yep, we have a standard one and I would say it is not legal for BB. My wife-a good BB FITA archer s hot the spigarelli 650 Club and now the Bernadini NILO. She considers the NILO the best BB riser available-the club was a bit heavy for her after she developed some arthritis issues


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Revolution*

I would love to see a pic of the barebow version of the Rev. I have been looking at them for a long time and the one thing holding me up is to be sure it would be legal in Fita. I agree with you about the standard. If anyone has one or a pic it would be very cool to post. 

Currently shooting the Flute, feels like a Yamaha and I am using the Spig weights. Very happy with it but ready to move up a notch. gar. Or at least experiment a bit.


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Rev. Bare Bow picture*

Here's a picture of the Revolution with weight kit and the extra "lamination" in the inset pic.

from: http://www.sherwood-archerie.com/index.php?page=34&lg=1

I saw a better picture somewhere on the web but can't find it now.


----------

